# Tillingdown Farm, Surrey - February 2017



## Gromr (Feb 5, 2017)

This strange little place is located up in the hills in Woldingham. Truth be told its nothing amazing, but worth a look if you are in the area. 

*History*

Owned by Albert Davison, this farm was used to house and train racehorses since the 1970s up until 2011 when he died and the farm was sold. Now Tillingdown farm is a now only a relic of its former self. I believe the site is not truly derelict, as some buildings are still intact in good condition and there are lots of fresh tractor tracks.

There are lots of rumours of supposed 'Ghost sightings' round the area including the infamous 'A22 ghost'. 

*The Explore*

The farm is on a public footpath, so access isn't an issue. Two buildings on the edge of the site are very derelict and you can wonder into them without too much worry. The buildings closer to the main cluster of farm buildings looked like they were being used for storage, so I decided to avoid trying to find my way inside these. 

*Photos*

The first building

































The Second building. This ones a little newer and looks like it was in the middle of renovation work before it was left. 





































The rest of the farm


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 5, 2017)

Nicely done mate. Told you it was a bit dull! Really nicely captured though, your new camera is great. The other buildings are used by a scaffolding company, there were people there loading a truck when me and H went.


----------



## DJPT-UK (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice!

There's an interesting e-mail from a previous resident of Tillingdown Farm on this page...A22 Ghost - Surrey Paranormal - Ghost Hunters


----------



## HughieD (Feb 6, 2017)

Lovely crisp set there. Looks like you had a nice day for it...


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks like a tidy farm.


----------

